# Canoeing w/ your dog



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone else here do this? 
It's so fun, but I have the hardest time stopping Lucy from jumping out!
She is so good with her 'stay' command on land, but when we're in the canoe, she is so excited that there’s nothing that will keep her from getting in that water. Even when I tie a short leash from her to the canoe, she'll find a way to fling her body over the side and practically hang herself. More then a few times, I've had to pull her back in over the side of the canoe, and anyone that's tried this know how hard it is to do without flipping over.

So does anyone have any ideas? I'd love to take her fishing with me, but she just gets too excited


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe periodically smear some peanut butter on the floor of the canoe?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Our friends do this. I have a pic of Shamus in their canoe up at our lake cabin. He likes going in it, but then he's a people watcher and he just looks around (while the humans do all the hard work, LOL)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly and I go out in the canoe quite often. My canoe has an electric trolling motor so I can sit in the middle of it with Oakly between my legs. I would just work on his sit/stay on land with distractions until he is rock solid. (Oh and stay close to shore : )


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rob- Is that a homemade canoe??


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

ty823 said:


> Rob- Is that a homemade canoe??


It is one I built back when I was in high school almost 30 yrs ago.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome. I'd love to do that sometime. How long did it take?
I just have an old aluminum one. As much time as I spend banging it against the rocks, I don't know if a wood one would last me for 30 years, but it would still be fun to make one.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't done it for years with my dogs but have taken some 6-7 hour trips & a couple of overnight trips. The dogs loved it & I'm looking forward to taking Ozzy this year as he's now old enough to have some real water adventures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

ty823 said:


> Awesome. I'd love to do that sometime. How long did it take?
> I just have an old aluminum one. As much time as I spend banging it against the rocks, I don't know if a wood one would last me for 30 years, but it would still be fun to make one.


I built it over the course of a summer and the next year I buillt a cedar strip kayak. If I recall I think the books say about 150 hrs of work to complete. They are not that difficult to do. Pick up a copy of WoodenBoat magizine and there are lots of ads for plans and kits out there.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is where a 52 pound golden is a real asset. Cause Abby doesn't rock the canoe and she can get back in easily. I don't know what to say except work on down and stay. Abby sits on the front of a kayak, too (and holds on!)

Good luck!


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Kali, my Lab has been canoing her whole life. We started her training her in one on land when she was eight weeks old, and moved to water when she was three months. It was actually great fun introducing her to a floating canoe! She kept jumping in from the little dock, and when the canoe rocked a little, she'd jump over the other side, swim around and try again. She's also been taught to sit on a boat or tree stand for hunting...although we almost never use them.

We're behind the curve on Chase...the difference being that he was born in December, and Kali was born in March. He's been introduced on land, but not water yet. That probably won't happen until next month.


----------

